# I Swear The Electricity Fairies HATE Me!!!



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

So all I wanted to do was cut a few signs... I have three now, that
are late because I haven't been able to cut them for various 
reasons. I finally set my mind to cutting them come h*ll or high 
water, and wouldn't ya know it... I had yet ANOTHER electrical 
outlet decide to go out on me at the condo where we're staying!
Not happy! On a lighter note, however, my cousin said c'mon 
over and cut over here (the one who lives in the mobile home 
community) so I sat down yesterday at his place, and got a bit 
further, before the RAIN Fairies decided to drop in and rain on me! 
*UGH*
I created what will be my "Trademark" and put it on the back of
the "Welcome" sign, which REALLY REALLY needs to get completed... whatcha think?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Barb I think your getting progressively better as those are super impressive .
I'm wondering why your having issues in this condo . What's happening , breaker trips , breaker not tripped but no power? 

I'm thinking your plugged into a single 15 amp outlet which feeds a maximum of 1800 watts , and your router is likely drawing 1500 watts . But more when it starts as there's inrush current during start up .
Is there anything else using the same outlet as your router , or that paticular string like a halogen light or anything?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, Rick  Not sure on the outlets. I think my uncle had them all overloaded, and they're now giving way. I only had my router plugged into the outside outlet when it went.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thanks, Rick  Not sure on the outlets. I think my uncle had them all overloaded, and they're now giving way. I only had my router plugged into the outside outlet when it went.


Ok so you don't have additional light go to help you see , just the router . Could be the breaker has been tripped to many times and is weak. I'd swap breakers from one branch to another as a test (make sure there the same amp rating)


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice signs, Barb. I think Rick has the situation pretty well diagnosed. Good luck with it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the trademark, Barb. Very professional looking.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gotta love conspiracies...

I really like your trademark...


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice, as usual. :yes4: I really like the trademark.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Barb, great work and love the trademark. Very professional on both counts.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok so you don't have additional light go to help you see , just the router . Could be the breaker has been tripped to many times and is weak. I'd swap breakers from one branch to another as a test (make sure there the same amp rating)


No breakers tripped Rick. It's the outlets themselves dying. When we try and replace them (at least the first two) when a new one was put in there were arcs, and just scary stuff going on so we haven't replaced any of the ones that have gone out. We've had to just cap them off and go without those outlets. Ken is no electrician but knows how to replace a outlet - heck that's easy... but for some reason these don't want to be replaced.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Barb, That's a really neat trademark.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Barb...really love the trademark...very unique...

As to the outlet, make sure the right breaker is switched off then take the breaker out and replace it.

What's in there could be one where the wires just slip in...these generally don't let you draw full current as the connection might be a bit weak.

Replace it with one that requires screws to secure the wires. Make a hook on the end of the wire after making sure the copper is good and clean and get it under the screws...you may need to strip some additional insulation to get to a clean part.

But make sure the breaker is off...no need for sparks, y'know...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Barb...really love the trademark...very unique...
> 
> As to the outlet, make sure the right breaker is switched off then take the breaker out and replace it.
> 
> ...


Thanks... took a bit to get the letters and graphic to work together, but it will do. Have a fancier one but would be too much to route. We did. That's just it. Every time we put in the new ones, when the power is turned back on they arc for no reason. We know everything is done right. There has to be something else wrong. But we aren't electricians


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Barb I would isolate what exactly goes off at the same time. Sounds like you have a series circuit on that branch and possibly one of those threaded plastic nuts in another outlet is loose . 
Either that or rats ate the dam wire .

Here in Canada an outside plug must be on its own dedicated breaker/branch , meaning you can't have an indoor plug feed an outside plug. The branch circuit can be a series of outdoor plugs , but not fed from an inside to outside outlet.
Sounds like someone amateurish wired this condo and god knows what's going on . I'm just hoping they didn't use aluminum wiring as it contracts and expands to much causing issues in connectors . There's a special tube of stuff that your supposed to coat the ends of aluminum wiring with during installation that most leave out


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Barb,

Love the logo!

If the plugs a failing it may be that the original plugs were chosen to save money and not to provide quality usage. The contractor wants to save as much money as possible when building a structure and unfortunately this is one area they can find cheap parts that still meet the basic code requirements but don't provide the performance that quality parts afford. He may need to consider changing all the plugs and not skimp on quality. If it is a quality issue then the switches for lighting might need to be checked also. Better to change all the plugs and switches than to replace everything that will be lost if the place burns down.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

You almost certainly have a loose neutral connection on the main board. I think you call that a ground wire? as opposed to an earth wire.
Anyway, whatever you call it in the states, its the one that does not carry the current.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Well guys, with the electric, an electrician is gonna have to come in because when a new outlet is put in it shouldn't arc like they are. There is definitely a problem somewhere but we aren't knowledgeable enough to look further. And with the way the wires are done Ken said there is no way he could rewire it... Walls would have to be cut, and it's all screwy he said above the ceiling where it's all laid. It takes Ken to explain because it's all above my head.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Great trademark. The demons - er - fairies are trying to tell you that you're working too hard. Take it easy. It may be that a fun thing is becoming work!


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Up to your usual high standards Barb. Really like your work and your trademark.

Harold


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Roy Drake said:


> Great trademark. The demons - er - fairies are trying to tell you that you're working too hard. Take it easy. It may be that a fun thing is becoming work!


lol Roy. Not working too hard, as I haven't been able to work at all till the night I went to cut these three


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

pal said:


> Up to your usual high standards Barb. Really like your work and your trademark.
> 
> Harold


Thank you Harold you're sweet. Ken designed the original (shown below) that inspired this one.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Barb, with kinds of troubles your having I think you should call an electrician. What you're seeing may not be all of the problem. Also based on the time of year electrical fires become more prevalent. Stay safe.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> Barb, with kinds of troubles your having I think you should call an electrician. What you're seeing may not be all of the problem. Also based on the time of year electrical fires become more prevalent. Stay safe.


That's what I think Richard. Plugs don't arc like these are when replaced unless there's another problem. And thank you we're trying to keep safe


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job as usual Barb. That's a great Trademark.


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

*Electricity Fairies*

Check out the plug and cord on your machine. I see you've moved "UP NORTH". Work safely!! MK


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

mikelley said:


> Check out the plug and cord on your machine. I see you've moved "UP NORTH". Work safely!! MK


Up north??? *confused* lol the plug and cord on the machine is fine Mike. It's the outlet that went bad (see previous posts)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

old55 said:


> Great job as usual Barb. That's a great Trademark.


Thank you Ross. Anxious to get them finished so I can get paid lol


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

very nice signs and logo.
Allen


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Stunning and super work.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Allen and Rudi


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

even with all the gremlins causing you trouble the signs still look great.


----------



## Dan3103 (Feb 12, 2014)

Your signs are awesome, I both admire and envy your artistic skill!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank You Mary & Dan wish the gremlins would find somewhere else to visit, though Mary. lol


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

WOW! That's some great signs, Barb! And that LOGO is out of this world! Better than a professional done one! Do you do graphic designs for a living? If you do then I would really like to get one designed by you!
Tim


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I really get a kick out of the paw prints . Barb needs to do a how too video now for us mere mortals


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

BIG OLD TIM said:


> WOW! That's some great signs, Barb! And that LOGO is out of this world! Better than a professional done one! Do you do graphic designs for a living? If you do then I would really like to get one designed by you!
> Tim


No, Tim, I don't but thank you for the compliment-I'm a lowly Secretary by trade, just love to create and design on my computer. I can't even take full credit for this, as my daughter, years ago when in art class in school had to come up with a way to sign her work, and I loved what she did. Unfortunately, my initials wouldn't work out like hers (She's AJM) but 15 years later, I finally got my letters (along with a simple graphic) to look somewhat presentable. Gonna go with it, I think.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I really get a kick out of the paw prints . Barb needs to do a how too video now for us mere mortals


Thanks. They have a cat that pretty much runs the house lol if people saw how I did these, I'm sure many would have a cow lol I make do with what I have to create - I don't have paint shop or anything like that. 
I'd be happy to do a video, but not sure how or what I would cover in it?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool signs, like the trade mark, but be careful with those wires. Sounds like some faulty wiring. Get a electrician in there before something bad really happens!!


----------



## Dan3103 (Feb 12, 2014)

Normally, the heat that ruins an outlet is caused by a loose or worn connection from the outlet to the plug on the tool. Poor connections cause a lot of resistance in the outlet, and resistance builds heat. Secondary to that is an over-current, but that usually trips a breaker before the outlet fails. 

As was previously mentioned, make sure to have the outlet replaced with a quality outlet. There's a great deal of difference from builder grade 79 cent outlets used by contractors in new construction and an outlet that costs four bucks. The more expensive outlet is built to handle the amperage much better.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Lee


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Dan3103 said:


> Normally, the heat that ruins an outlet is caused by a loose or worn connection from the outlet to the plug on the tool. Poor connections cause a lot of resistance in the outlet, and resistance builds heat. Secondary to that is an over-current, but that usually trips a breaker before the outlet fails.
> 
> As was previously mentioned, make sure to have the outlet replaced with a quality outlet. There's a great deal of difference from builder grade 79 cent outlets used by contractors in new construction and an outlet that costs four bucks. The more expensive outlet is built to handle the amperage much better.


We did use good outlets. There were some in the condo but you could tell they were old so we bought new; gcfi or whatever they are, and soon as we turned the power back on the new one started to arc. That shouldn't have happened. We took out the plug and capped it. I ain't messin with it. As for the outside plug that just died, understand this .. I think d*mn near everything in this condo is original (from late 80's early 90's MAYBE); never replaced, maintained, nothing; except hacked/messed with in pretend tasks to keep him outside or away from the wife he despised. Every time we attempt to fix/repair something (with the exception of the water tank and stove) it's been trouble. My cousins dad toyed with things he should've left alone when he didn't know what he was doing, and what he needed to do, he never touched. To say the situation is frustrating would be an understatement lol


----------



## Dan3103 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ahh, I see. Arcing is not good. Electricity is very unforgiving, I hope you can get it figured out quickly!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Barb will now be known as *The Arc Angel*


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Barb will now be known as *The Arc Angel*


lol Dan pfffft LOL


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Barb will now be known as *The Arc Angel*


Now thats funny !


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Now thats funny !


You WOULD think so... lol


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

don't send them to me. We still have not got the house completely back together. We have had mayhem in our house since June.


----------

